# Ops Gear.com



## 8'Duece (Dec 15, 2010)

*Ops Gear dot Com*

Seriously, you charge me $25 shipping on a purchase of $39.99 ??

Didn't we at one time have someone here that worked at or was owner, part owner of*  Ops Gear dot Com ? *


----------



## policemedic (Dec 15, 2010)

Did they kiss you first?


----------



## x SF med (Dec 15, 2010)

It doesn't sound like they used any lube either.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 16, 2010)

That sounds pretty outrageous.


----------



## Headshot (Dec 16, 2010)

They forced that charge on you, or you let them charge you that much?  Hmm:confused:


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 16, 2010)

policemedic said:


> Did they kiss you first?



NO !!!



Headshot said:


> They forced that charge on you, or you let them charge you that much? Hmm:confused:



I did try to order two of the same item to make the purchase more than $40 but one was to be shipped to my Secret Santa person and the other to me.  Their system wouldn't take any part in that. No one would answer the damn phone.



Teufel said:


> That sounds pretty outrageous.



Yes, it is !  Anything order under $40 is subject to the $25 shipping cost. :confused:


x SF med said:


> It doesn't sound like they used any lube either.



No lube, had to take it dry.  :eek:


----------



## Teufel (Dec 16, 2010)

You couldn't get it anywhere else?


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 16, 2010)

Teufel said:


> You couldn't get it anywhere else?



I'm sure I could have, if I had been patient and looked.  :confused:

Once I pressed the damn "Buy" and "Finish order" button it was all over with.


----------



## Nasty (Dec 16, 2010)

Teufel said:


> You couldn't get it anywhere else?



The boneing or the item?


----------



## x SF med (Dec 16, 2010)

Nasty said:


> The boneing or the item?



Yes.


----------



## zushwa (Dec 16, 2010)

$7.95 flat rate shipping and you guys get a discount.  Just sayin.....


----------



## Muppet (Dec 17, 2010)

Damn dog, you got it hard..... :)

F.M.


----------



## Manolito (Dec 17, 2010)

Did they send a reach around with the invoice?


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 17, 2010)

On the way into work this morning, I heard on the radio that today was "free shipping Friday."


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 17, 2010)

Sounds like they threw some beach sand in there too.. just to run easier


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 17, 2010)

Okay so don't buy from Ops Gear, got it! Thanks brother, its good to have someone like you to make mistakes for all of us to learn from...;)


----------



## Arrow 4 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hmmm is there an opportunity here?

www.emergingtacticalsolutions.com


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 18, 2010)

Manolito said:


> Did they send a reach around with the invoice?



LMAO !!!  No reach around either.



Arrow 4 said:


> Hmmm is there an opportunity here?
> 
> www.emergingtacticalsolutions.com[/quote]
> 
> Looking around now at gear on your site.  Thanks.


----------



## Headshot (Dec 18, 2010)

You won't say that once he uses your gear to make those mistakes


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 18, 2010)

Headshot said:


> You won't say that once he uses your gear to make those mistakes



That's a really good point.  My learning curve on weapons and gear usually involves other peoples shit ! :cool:


----------



## Arrow 4 (Dec 18, 2010)

8'Duece if there is anything you need that is not shown on the website, let me know, I can probably get it.


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 18, 2010)

Arrow, I need a Noveske KX-3 Flash hider.  I found a dealer that sells them for an even $100.  Can you get them for less than that??

And I have been completely satisfied with the Sling, mount, and other equip I have got from you.  Thanks


----------



## Arrow 4 (Dec 18, 2010)

Glad you like the sling.....I can't beat $100, that's cheaper than my cost. Before you buy though, check this out.

http://emergingtacticalsolutions.com/Battle-Comp-10-AR15BCE001.htm


----------



## pardus (Dec 18, 2010)

The91Bravo said:


> I need a Noveske KX-3 Flash hider.



Ive been looking at one of those, they seem pretty nice.

What's up with this though?...


> The Noveske KX3 is classified as a flash suppressor by the BATF FTB.



Is a license or something required to use one?

The Troy Claymore and Medieval muzzle break are very interesting also.


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 18, 2010)

Some states do not allow flash suppressors, some only allow muzzle brakes.  So there is a distinction to keep the Kalifornians out of jail.

I need it for my Short Barreled Rifle.  I have a 7 1/4 inch barrel, and I had the gas port machined a couple thousandths larger to increase the pressure since my dwell is decreased big time, and the KX3 keeps more pressure in the barrel after the projectile passes the gas port.

And it looks bad-ass.


----------



## pardus (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

7 1/4"??? jesus, my cock's bigger that that.

What kind of range do you get with that, 25yrds? lol


----------



## Teufel (Dec 19, 2010)

pardus said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> 7 1/4"??? jesus, my cock's bigger that that.
> 
> What kind of range do you get with that, 25yrds? lol




HAHAHAHHA you wish.  He is talking inches not centimeters.


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 20, 2010)

Arrow 4 said:


> 8'Duece if there is anything you need that is not shown on the website, let me know, I can probably get it.



I will keep that in mind my friend.  Thanks !



The91Bravo said:


> Some states do not allow flash suppressors, some only allow muzzle brakes. So there is a distinction to keep the Kalifornians out of jail.
> 
> I need it for my Short Barreled Rifle. I have a 7 1/4 inch barrel, and I had the gas port machined a couple thousandths larger to increase the pressure since my dwell is decreased big time, and the KX3 keeps more pressure in the barrel after the projectile passes the gas port.
> 
> And it looks bad-ass.



Lemme know how that whole machining of the gas port works out for ya.  You may find yourself having to put a heavier (auto) carrier and H2 buffer in that thing to time it right.  Just sayin.  :cool:


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Dec 20, 2010)

The91Bravo said:


> Some states do not allow flash suppressors, some only allow muzzle brakes.  So there is a distinction to keep the Kalifornians out of jail.
> 
> I need it for my Short Barreled Rifle.  I have a 7 1/4 inch barrel, and I had the gas port machined a couple thousandths larger to increase the pressure since my dwell is decreased big time, and* the KX3 keeps more pressure in the barrel after the projectile passes the gas port.*
> 
> And it looks bad-ass.



Funny thing is that it doesn't do anything to hide the flash, it aims the flash down range.  I do know people that shoot it and they really like it (heard it doesn't wash out NVGs either), especially the people shooting next to them since it also focuses the sound waves down range. :)

Can you explain the part in bold please?  How does it do this over a bird cage or some other muzzle break?  I was debating between one of these and a Vortex...


----------

